# New member



## vickyjb78 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi I’m Vicky, I’m 39 years old. My first pregnancy was natural but only after going through a million fertility tests & finding out I was pregnant during a consultation at a fertility clinic. Sadly this pregnancy ended in my daughter being stillborn. This obviously had a massive effect on my body and I ended up with an over active thyroid which took around a year to control. My AMH level is 1.1 and has been for the last four/five years. We started our first IVF in 2016 & we’ve had four rounds since then. The first three were BFN, our last one was a BFP. That feeling is so unreal, some of you must know this. Sadly our happiness did not last long as I had a MC at 7 wks. This was back in June of this year. The stress has caused my thyroid condition to come back. So I’m working on getting myself better. We’ve had our follow up at our clinic & now realise that the best road for us to go down now is egg donation. I would love to hear advice/recommendations from other FF, it’s such a mind field! I’ve so far researched Eva, IVI & Serum. Does anyone have any advice for me? Thank you & pleased to meet you all xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to FF Vicky  

I'm so sorry for your loss of your daughter   There's an active donor egg section and an international section where you can find information about different clinics.  If you'd like any links let me know.

Dory 
Xx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Vicky. So sorry for the loss of your daughter   My daughter was also born sleeping last year and I also developed an overactive thyroid around four months after her birth. My thyroid has finally balanced out and I'm being kept on a very low dose of PTU. I also have a thyroid nodule which had to be tested for thyroid cancer. The Endocrinologist suspects I have Graves Disease. We have been trying to conceive naturally for five months now without any luck so we too are considering IVF. I have high TPO antibodies so we're seeing a Reproductive Immunologist before we go any further. 

Have you had any immune testing done? If you go to the thyroid and immunes threads on the site there's lots of information and knowledgeable ladies who can help. What I'm starting to realise is that Endocrinologists can fix your thyroid function but don't look into autoimmune conditions which could affect fertility and pregnancy outcomes. Have you read Alan Beer's book Is Your Body Baby friendly? Worth a look if you haven't xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your daughter and for your miscarriage 💖💖

I'm looking into donor eggs for my 5th round and I've just joined Altrui as I'd like treatment in the UK with a donor that our child at 18 could learn the name of.

It's early days with Altrui but they match you with a donor in the UK and then if all okay with them they start the IVF process and you have all their fresh eggs.

I've found the donor egg section here very helpful

Xx


----------

